# Diesel Badge



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel ya. 


I am just going to get a generic Diesel badge. 

I kinda like this one. they have them with the color in blue or red if you don't like the black



Chrome Black Metal Diesel Engine Motor Swap Emblem Badge for Trunk Hood Door | eBay


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I went with an "old school" TDI badge. The T is silver and the D and I are green. They look pretty good. With that being said, they will come off the second GM/Chevy gets off their duff and makes a badge worthy of this car. The Holden badge looks ok to my eyes. I just can't get over the fact that the fonts are different (Cruze/Diesel). That just bugs me and I'm not willing to drop that kind of cash on something I'm just so, so about. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> I went with an "old school" TDI badge. The T is silver and the D and I are green. They look pretty good. With that being said, they will come off the second GM/Chevy gets off their duff and makes a badge worthy of this car. The Holden badge looks ok to my eyes. I just can't get over the fact that the fonts are different (Cruze/Diesel). That just bugs me and I'm not willing to drop that kind of cash on something I'm just so, so about. Good luck on your quest.


The badge looks fine if you put it where it is designed to go.

View attachment 105410


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The badge looks fine if you put it where it is designed to go.
> 
> View attachment 105410


To each his own, then. I still don't care for the mismatch fonts and the lowercase letters.


----------



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

Aussie said:


> The badge looks fine if you put it where it is designed to go.
> 
> View attachment 105410



Your right Aussie. Yours is the first time I saw the badge down low and the CDX above the tail light. Man, now I might have to get even more badges to do it right. Any of you guys down under want to help out us Yanks that are in need?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Dieselcruz said:


> Your right Aussie. Yours is the first time I saw the badge down low and the CDX above the tail light. Man, now I might have to get even more badges to do it right. Any of you guys down under want to help out us Yanks that are in need?


I am going to a Holden dealer today to inquire about some parts and badges for another member, maybe bulk shipping can be arranged with them through Cruzetalk? Could an administrator suggest a way? I will post prices and dealer details later when I get some prices, before shipping costs are added.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I am going to a Holden dealer today to inquire about some parts and badges for another member, maybe bulk shipping can be arranged with them through Cruzetalk? Could an administrator suggest a way? I will post prices and dealer details later when I get some prices, before shipping costs ate added.


I'd be interested how much a Holden center trunk badge would be, where we have the big gold bowtie.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'd be interested how much a Holden center trunk badge would be, where we have the big gold bowtie.


That and the SRI and SRIV badges are on the original request, so will be on the post, also the SRI and SRIV front bumper but don't know if the bumper will fit.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What I asked for.

SRI and SRI-V badges
SRI and SRIV front bumper
Holden boot emblem
Diesel badges
CDX badge 

What I got:
View attachment 105530


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> What I asked for.
> 
> SRI and SRI-V badges
> SRI and SRIV front bumper
> ...


Not exactly sure what is what there, but those prices don't seem bad at all! Now just shipping...

Anyone know what a rough cost would be to mail a bubble envelope from Australia to the US?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dieselcruz said:


> Your right Aussie. Yours is the first time I saw the badge down low and the CDX above the tail light. Man, now I might have to get even more badges to do it right. Any of you guys down under want to help out us Yanks that are in need?


The issue with that is, the US version doesn't have the CDX letters above the Diesel badge. The whole side of the car is empty, making the placement of the Diesel badge down lower look even more odd. Again, to each his own. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought the three badge set from Aus and used two on our two CD's, so I have one left I could sell you at cost if you are interested.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I like mine. Its a VW Jetta badge. Ebay 10.00


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I priced some badges at a Holden dealer today.

SRI-V badges trunk: $71.39 Ouch. 

SRI trunk: $8.88

Holden boot Lion emblem: $8.90

Diesel badges door: $12.87

CDX badge: $10.94


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

msav said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> 
> I am just going to get a generic Diesel badge.
> ...


Thanks for the link, orders 3 last week, got them quick. put one on the trunk, right side inline with left side "2.0td" badge.


----------



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

Aussie,

I would be interested in the two boot badges. That would be the Diesel badge and the CDX badge could we do something with PayPal? please send me a PM.

Thanks,

M T


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Classy56 said:


> Thanks for the link, orders 3 last week, got them quick. put one on the trunk, right side inline with left side "2.0td" badge.



well that is pretty disturbing. I ordered mine before I posted it up here and I still have not got mine no shipping confirmation or anything. I guess it does not pay to refer someone until you have gotten your own order first.

oh well I will shoot the seller an email.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like they're in Washington St., I'm in Cali. and they may have a LA distributor.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

yea I am in northern california. I still have not got any response from the seller


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm guessing you used PayPal.?.? I did and got a receipt and shipped notice within hours.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

yep always do.. perhaps I just fell through the cracks. I will give him a couple more days then I will have to open a case with ebay.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

msav said:


> yep always do.. perhaps I just fell through the cracks. I will give him a couple more days then I will have to open a case with ebay.


If the S.H.T.F. with this seller. I'll send you one of the 3 I got since you did the leg work on them.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a reply from the seller. He said for some reason my order got put on hold. I will have mine on tomorrow. 

thanks for the offer though.


----------

